# Rebuild our antique (rail) infrastructure



## bobnabq (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## George Harris (Nov 4, 2011)

For an honest comparison the US picture should be an Acela,or at the least abn electric hauled northeast corridor train. Some of these pictures appear to have been photoshopped to remove the overhead electrification.

Gather up pictures of freight trains and the answer would be quite the opposite. Likewise, if you compere the pictures of the ordinary passenger trains in these countries with those in the US the wonders you get by looking only at the top of the top in each country do nto exist.

Passenger equipment does not equal infrastructure in total. The freight trains that we run at 70 mph on our supposedly antique infrastructure would completely destory the infrastructure that is supporting these beauteous trains.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's what we need to do:


Shrink the country. For most of the countries that have HSR, the distances are small. Not much 2000 mile HSR.
Start off with few cars, poor roads and tax gas and autos heavily - All these countries built their rail systems before cars became popular and for some, they are still not affordable.
Get devastated by war and have a rich country help rebuild you.
Live for years as a third world country with a big army, a repressive government and nuclear weapons so nobody has much then quickly move into the 21st Century.

Let's all start together. Ready? I'll crank up the taxes while someone finds us a sugar daddy country. Some can volunteer to be dictator and destroy the country.


----------

